# Dodgy Ziwipeak?



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I had a bit of a palava ordering Molly's new bag of ZP. I got it from Amazon and it failed to arrive the first time then the seller resent a new pack via courier... Anyway, just opened the bag and it smells really lamby, I know that sounds funny for a lamb flavour food but I've never noticed the smell before, also the squares are a bit slimy and not as crisp as they usually are.

I know they changed the formula a little while ago but we've has several packets of these since (I know because they put that little note in the pack).

Anyway, I just wanted to get your opinions before I go back to the seller. I'm worried to feed it to her if it's gone bad.

Thanks so much xx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I only feed it as treats, so I haven't bought many bags, but it does vary in how oily it is from batch to batch in my experience. I prefer it when it is drier because it is less smelly and less sticky in my pockets lol.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Pixie. I messaged them directly and they said it was the high fat content in their lambs coming out of winter, so safe and good to feed. I expect my fusspot will turn her nose up at it as it is very smelly... Deffo prefer it drier! X


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I noticed when the Ziwipeak changed it was less "fuzzy" or "crumbly". After the change it was more smooth. I wouldn't accept slimy though.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I also noticed it varies in terms of oiliness/dryness and smell. The last batch I bought, the lamb one was oilier than usual while the venison was a lot dryer than normal. My chis don't care, they love it either way.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Amazing service from Ziwipeak... They said the sliminess was due to a higher fat content in their lamb coming out of the winter - I queried whether I needed to adjust the serving size to account for the extra fat and they sent me 5kg of lovely new food for free, I didn't even ask - another reason why I think this food is amazing. And my original purchase was a 1 kg! Result!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Molly n' me said:


> Amazing service from Ziwipeak... They said the sliminess was due to a higher fat content in their lamb coming out of the winter - I queried whether I needed to adjust the serving size to account for the extra fat and they sent me 5kg of lovely new food for free, I didn't even ask - another reason why I think this food is amazing. And my original purchase was a 1 kg! Result!


Wow that's great of them and 5kg is a lot. It would take me ages to get through that much with my 2 chis. lol


----------

